# Chisel handles



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

After loving my standard Narex chisels for so long I bought some of their new Premium chisels, yes I have a chisel addiction, and so far I really like them with one exception, the handles. Not only are they ugly but they don't fit my hands very well and I like the personal touch of self made chisel handles. On other handles I used copper from plumbing fittings for the furrules but with the wood I plan to use (mystery wood from Japan I have been saving for many years) I think brass would look much better. Lee Valley has some but they look pretty thin as is the brass tubing I can get from the hobby store I take my kids to. I know it doesn't have to be very thick but I think it looks better with thicker brass. Packard Woodworks has some that looks nice but I thought I would ask you all first. Also I have made handles for my 750 Stanley socket style chisles that were my wifes late grandfathers and screwdriver handles but this will be my first tang handle, assuming they are tang anyways, I have read a little on this but any guidance on the best process would be greatly appreciated.
Nate


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Here are a few links that should be of great use to you, they were to me. Browse around on this site there is much great info of the sort you seek.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/jThompson/jThompson-index.asp
http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/pScott/scottG-index.asp

I hope these help you out and don't forget the pics. I remember the handles you referenced above, they were sharp ones and I liked them a lot.
How do those new narex perform? Do you have a link to someplace I can see them? I too have a serious chisel addiction. 
I have a drop dead easy method to make london pattern handles. If interested watch over on this old workshop ( thedudes web mag ) as I will be doing a how-to and submitting it to them for the readers of the mag.


----------



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

Thamk you, that was exactly what I was looking for. I had it in my favorites in my old pc but it went to the pc place in the sky and I had forgotten about that site, several good ideas there.. 
The new Narex work great, hold an edge just like my other set and I really like the small sidewalls for dovetail work. It is also nice to have 2 sets so if I am in the middle of doing something and the chisel starts getting dull I can just grab the other on and save the sharpening for the end of the day. Other than the ugly handles they are nicer that the couple two cherries i have. I have become a big fan of Narex, I have my other set of 5 (I also like that you can pick the sizes you want instead of just getting a actual set), their mortising chisels(which are really nice) and their two skew chisels. I don't really like the skews as much as I thought I would, not a quality issue just the style. The tend to be to big for many dovetails i do plus having to grab a left and right isn't as nice as Rob Cosmans way of doing it. I bought an extra 10mm and made my own. I could have just altered one of the skew chisels but I figured this way I still have them if I come accross something that they will work good for (that and i already had special holders in my toolchest for them
Please let me know when you do a video and where it is that you are talking about so I can check it out!! Thanks again
Nate


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

PlaneBill,
I am interested is seeing the london pattern handle build.
I have shy away from it,

When you do the video, please post it here on LJ.

Thanks.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I am on the lookout for a good hunk of a proper wood for them. I am thinking of cocobolo or rosewood of some sort. I am not much of a videographer or a writer but I'll do my best. I'll take lots of pics. Making those type of handles is far easier than you think and after you see how I do it you will know. I can make one in 15 to 20 minutes.
MNWOODWORKER, when you say you like the narex better than the couple of twocherries you have, what exactly do you mean? I also bought the two skews from narex and have to agree completely, I do not like them either. They took waaaaaaay toooo much time on the stones. With you though, it sounds like they were just not a good size but with me it was a quality issue.
Also I didn't like the handles either so I did this:









Bill


----------

